
Unprecedented study across 17m UK health records reveals Covid risk factors - pidg
https://twitter.com/bengoldacre/status/1258378643979620353
======
pidg
The project, including source code:
[https://opensafely.org/](https://opensafely.org/)

Press release: [https://opensafely.org/press-releases/2020/05/covid-risk-
fac...](https://opensafely.org/press-releases/2020/05/covid-risk-factors/)

Paper (not yet peer-reviewed):
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.06.20092999v1)

Interesting part of the thread about how they did it without putting patients'
data at risk:
[https://twitter.com/bengoldacre/status/1258431405450833921](https://twitter.com/bengoldacre/status/1258431405450833921)

